#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  U2 on tour

## kevin DM

Na enkele jaren nog eens een post, die ik jullie niet wilde onthouden...
U2 gaat op tour, en we zijn nu bezig met de ontwikkeling van hun nieuwste podium, en de standaard word hiermee weeral mijlenver hoger gezet.

Foto's plaats ik binnenkort wel, maar hierbij alleszinds enkele cijfers:
- het betreft een groot maingrid, steunend op de grond op 4 poten (beetje vergeliljkbaar met een spinnenlijf en haar poten, maar dan enkel maar 4 poten)
- dus gebogen steunpoten, en een centraal grid van ong 20m * 20m
- de vrije span (afstand tussen de steunpoten) is 78 meter, en het grid hangt op een hoogte van een 25-tal meter
- het gewicht van het grid alleen bedraagt ong 280 ton!!! (steunend op die 4 poten, 78 meter van elkaar)
- In het centraal grid worden dan nog eens 180 ton extra productie ingetrokken.

Binnenkort bezorg ik wat meer info en foto's, maar de cijfers spreken voor zich, vrije span in een boogconstructie van 78meter, en een load van meer dan 400 ton !

----------


## Funmaker

ik hoop dat de berekeningen dan kloppen of het is baai baai u2  :Wink: 

klinkt alleszins immens!

----------


## kevin DM

bwa we zitten niet meer op amateurgezelschap niveau hé, stageco materiaal is sowieso al (in vergelijking met trussfabrikanten die ook podiums ontwerpen) oversized, en hierbij is nog een extra marge van 25% genomen, om resonanties van het eigen materiaal op te vangen... over 2-tal weken gaan we de eerste keer liften, we zijn  nu aan wachten op het liftsysteem omdat gewone kranen dit niet verder gelift krijgen... 
De trussen zien er alleszinds immens uit, oa:
- de pinnen wegen 18kg/ stuk
- de trussen hebben buitenmaten van 2m40 op 2m60
- de hoofdbuizen van de trussen hebben een diameter van ong 15 - 20cm
etc etc

----------


## jens

kennen ze niet een keer op discovery een programma over jullie maken...
dit soort dingen vind ik toch zeer interesant!

----------


## kevin DM

Is ooit een aflevering gemaakt over the stones.

----------


## Funmaker

ontopic: klinkt als leuke truss  :Wink:  wat weegt 1 truss element? of werken ze niet met standaard lengtes van 3 meter... anders zou het mss meer weg hebben van een blokkendoos  :Big Grin: 
en wat met transport van dit systeem aangezien het hier over een tour gaat?

----------


## kevin DM

> klinkt als leuke truss  wat weegt 1 truss element? of werken ze niet met standaard lengtes van 3 meter... anders zou het mss meer weg hebben van een blokkendoos 
> en wat met transport van dit systeem aangezien het hier over een tour gaat?



Zijn niet echt standaard verhuurtrussen, lengtes meestal rond de 12meter, dus eerste trailers onderin volladen met betonblokken (die als tegengewicht dienen) en dan 1 trussje erop en vol. 1 podiumset zou rond de 40 trailers zijn, en voorlopig gaan ze met 3 sets touren, in najaar (vr Latijns-Amerika, oceanie en azie word er mss nog een 4e bijgemaakt)... :-)

----------


## ronny

De staalboer ziet u ook graag komen geloof ik :Big Grin:

----------


## kevin DM

nogal ja... net opgeruimd wegens plaatsgebrek, van afgelopen tours etc... 1600 ton weggebracht :-)

----------


## LJmalcolm

ben erg benieuwd naar de foto's !! Projecten op deze schaal kom je niet vaak tegen :Smile:

----------


## MusicSupport

Zijn er wel voldoende locaties die een bodemdruk van zo'n 30 tot 70 ton per vierkante meter aankunnen?

----------


## LJ Bert

De stoer mannen gaan weer op stap.... zit ge hetzelfde team als Ben H??? Waar is de proefbouw??? in de achtertuin???

----------


## MusicXtra

> Zijn er wel voldoende locaties die een bodemdruk van zo'n 30 tot 70 ton per vierkante meter aankunnen?



Hoe kom je bij 30 tot 70 ton/m2?
Wanneer iedere poot 10m2 als steunvlak zou hebben kom ik met 4 poten op 10 ton/m2. Is nog best wel veel maar een beetje betonvloer moet dat kunnen hebben. Ik vraag me alleen af wat de kosten van een dergelijk project zijn...
En dan heb ik het dus over de fabrikage van 4 van dergelijke sets, transportkosten en de opbouw. Daar zijn, neem ik aan, nogal stevige kranen voor nodig en die kosten als snel een paar honderd Euro per uur....

----------


## Wouter Verlinden

Foto's zullen van Kevin (of zijn papa) moeten komen...

3D rendering kan je hier al zien... U2 360° Tour


Greetz,

W

----------


## kevin DM

> Zijn er wel voldoende locaties die een bodemdruk van zo'n 30 tot 70 ton per vierkante meter aankunnen?



meeste stadions waar dit geplaatst word zullen onderin zwaar extra gestut worden, zeker die met parking e.d. eronder, maar da's de verantwoordelijkheid van local promotor en stadions dus. Maar oa de arena in Amsterdam zullen alle verdiepingen die onderin liggen doorgestut worden om deze immense druk op te vangen. 
Niet vergeten dat de videowall bewegend is (laten we zeggen, een zeer speciaal ontwerp die een groot deel van de productieload voor zich neemt), en op zich dat zo'n groot grid op (in verhouding) smalle towers vrij gemakkelijk windresonanties opvangt... Maar elk stadion is zelf verantwoordelijk voor de stabiliteit op de steunpunten, maar er zal zeker onderstut moeten worden in veel venues....

Testbuild zal op de oude stageco terreinen gebeuren, en zal over een 3-tal weken wel boven Werchter uitsteken !

----------


## crewpoint

Hoi Kevin,

Puur uit interesse zou ik als de proefopstelling gebouwd wordt de constructie wel eens willen zien. Uit interesse voor constructies en ivm veiligheidsvoorzieningen voor de hoogte.

Is er een moment van bezichtiging?

gr Willem
IRATA safety supervisor

----------


## RayM

Zou een mooie excursie opleveren.  :Smile:

----------


## JustME125

Als het een excursie dreigt te worden meld ik me alvast aan  :Big Grin: 
Lijkt me enorm interessant om eens te kijken hoe zo'n constructie eruit ziet.

Mzzls

----------


## DJ-Jan

Lijkt mij ook super om eens te zien!

----------


## jens

hiervoor wil ik ook wel eens naar belgie rijden....

ik vind dit offshore voor de showbizz  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ronny

Hmm kom veel op het wingepark in rotselaar. Binnenkort eens zien als ik iets groot metaalachtig boven werchter zie  :Wink:

----------


## MusicSupport

> Hoe kom je bij 30 tot 70 ton/m2?
> Wanneer iedere poot 10m2 als steunvlak zou hebben kom ik met 4 poten op 10 ton/m2. Is nog best wel veel maar een beetje betonvloer moet dat kunnen hebben. Ik vraag me alleen af wat de kosten van een dergelijk project zijn...
> En dan heb ik het dus over de fabrikage van 4 van dergelijke sets, transportkosten en de opbouw. Daar zijn, neem ik aan, nogal stevige kranen voor nodig en die kosten als snel een paar honderd Euro per uur....



280 / 4 poten van 2m2. Maar ze worden dus groter dus wordt de druk per m^2 idd kleiner.

----------


## djspeakertje

> Foto's zullen van Kevin (of zijn papa) moeten komen...
> 
> 3D rendering kan je hier al zien... U2 360° Tour
> 
> 
> Greetz,
> 
> W



 
maar waar ga je als FOH tech dan zitten? met 3 line arrays?

Daan

----------


## Stoney3K

> maar waar ga je als FOH tech dan zitten? met 3 line arrays?
> 
> Daan



In het dak, midden tussen de videoschermen?  :Big Grin: 

Maar serieus, goeie vraag en ik ben benieuwd of daar over nagedacht is. Aan de rand zou kunnen maar dan mis je altijd de terugkoppeling van de helft van de zaal die je niet 'ziet' omdat er een podium in de weg zit.

----------


## Stoney3K

> file is iets meer dan 2Gb, en rapidshare max 200mb...



Stuur me even een PM, ik heb nog wel een server met wat FTP ruimte en bandbreedte waar het allemaal op kan. Anders wil ik het best even opnieuw encoden.

----------


## Gast1401081

> maar waar ga je als FOH tech dan zitten? met 3 line arrays?
> 
> Daan



de nieuwste shows zijn tegenwoordig niet meer met een FOH als zodanig, maar draaien gedigitaliseeerd vanuit een meerijdende studio-wagen, ofzo...
Er zijn al bandjes geweest die voor 30.000 man vanaf naast de buhne werden gemixed.

----------


## LJmalcolm

als de systeemtech z'n werk goed gedaan heeft is er toch niks mis met een mobile :Cool:

----------


## moderator

Allemaal leuk en wel, maar dit is het forum onderdeel over staging.
Die herriekasten worden gevlogen en that;s it wat betreft de staging...zelfs dat is al een sidekick eigenlijk....

Voor de mensen die over het kostenplaatje nadenken: vinden jullie het niet vreselijk onbeschoft om hier op een publiekelijk forum een vraag over te stellen?
In deze neem ik het graag voor Kevin DM op, die vraag blijft onbeantwoord.

Om een klassieker af te stoffen:
komt een klant bij een RolseRoyce dealer: vraagt" Wat kost die wagen?"
Waarop de verkoper antwoord: "Als u de prijs wil weten kunt u deze wagen niet betalen"

Zullen we het maar weer over staging gaan hebben? Dank u!

----------


## ronny

Wordt voor deze opstelling ook ballast gebruikt?

Ik meen ooit in filmpjes gezien te hebben dat er grote kuipen met water werden gevult, die dan eigenlijk als ballast dienden... .

----------


## kevin DM

Ivm de ballasts, die watercubes worden tegenwoordig frequent, zoniet bijna altijd gebruikt door ons (het watergewicht moet tenminste niet getransporteerd worden, anders komen we voor de meeste stages aan enkele extra trailers...)
Standaard worden er onder onze stages (onder de towers dan) toch snel 5 a 10 ton ballast per tower geplaatst, wat hier bij U2 sowieso een pak meer zal worden.
Voor de opbouw worden er 4 portieken geplaatst op de positie waar de poten overgaan in het maingrid, en op deze portieken word heel het boeltje dan gelift (dus ong 70 ton per portiek)... Hiervoor zijn al minstens ong 20ton per portiek aan betonblokken nodig, plus mss nog watercubes (zover zijn we nog niet, het liftsysteem word kortelings verwacht, nu is er nog maar enkel het maingrid gebouwd). 
Maar na volledige plaatsing gaan deze 4 portieken terug weg, en staat alles op zijn 4 buitenste poten, wat een enorme zijdelingse kracht uitoefent. Deze word opgevangen door een hoop tegengewicht (betonblokken en watercubes), maar ook door 4 enorme staalverbindingen tussen de 4 torens (op grondniveau), om alles 'bijeen' te houden...
Betonblokken (of zoals ook meer en meer gebruikt zeker staalblokken) hebben als voordeel dat ze compact zijn, en niet teveel hoogte in beslag nemen, zodat de screwjacks vd towers kunnen geplaatst worden op ong 20cm boven grondniveau... Maar voor grotere set-ups worden tussen de towers (onder podiumvloerniveau, maar boven het niveau van screwjacks van de towers) meestal extra basecubes gehangen, mee vast gepind aan de towers. Deze cubes wegen op zich meestal al tussen 1 en 2 ton, en na vulling nog eens een extra 2 a 3 ton waterweight. Bij echt zware sets kunnen deze zelfs onder het podium door tussen de towers gemonteerd worden... 
(tot voor U2 zelfs) zijn tegengewichten voor een gans podium van 60 a 80 ton gebruikelijk, en alles word maar groter en zwaarder, dus de basis (stabilisatie) en de gewichten hiervoor stijgen evenredig....

Voor de geinteresseerden, oa op mijn facebook heb ik een hoop foto's gepost van load-ins en load-outs, met details van alle gebruikte methodes en materialen... op de stageco site zijn ook wat foto's te vinden, maar dan eerder afgewerkte producties...

----------


## seppe30

hoe vinden we je terug op faceboek

----------


## kevin DM

> hoe vinden we je terug op faceboek



Kevin De Meyer...

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Kevin De Meyer...



Daar zijn er aanzienlijk meer van...

Gok dat jij degene met de "breedgeschouderde" foto bent.

----------


## kevin DM

> Daar zijn er aanzienlijk meer van...
> 
> Gok dat jij degene met de "breedgeschouderde" foto bent.



 
hmmm blijkbaar, ik hou me nu niet echt bezig met naamgenoten op te zoeken :-)... anyway, profilefoto is onderweg in een bootje naar een productie op zee alleszinds...

----------


## jadjong

Heb je geen link? Via Facebook.com moet ik inloggen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## crewpoint

Hoi kevin

erg goede uitleg over de ballast. Ik heb nog geen reactie gezien op mijn eerdere vraag ivm bezichtiging.
Kun je ook vertellen hoe de veiligheid van het traject bij opbouw en mogelijk correcties (Veilig werken op hoogte) in het maingrid en de afbouw zijn geregeld of ingevuld

gr Willem
IRATA safety supervisor

----------


## moderator

> Hoi kevin
> 
> erg goede uitleg over de ballast. Ik heb nog geen reactie gezien op mijn eerdere vraag ivm bezichtiging.
> Kun je ook vertellen hoe de veiligheid van het traject bij opbouw en mogelijk correcties (Veilig werken op hoogte) in het maingrid en de afbouw zijn geregeld of ingevuld
> 
> gr Willem
> IRATA safety supervisor



Denk ook niet dat je een antwoord af kunt dwingen.
denk dat je blij mag zijn, net als alle andere lezers, dat je een kijkje in de keuken mag nemen zoals je dat krijgt aangeboden via dit draadje!

----------


## crewpoint

To Mod:
Ik ben juist zeer verheugd over de uitleg in inzicht dat kevin ons hier verschaft. Ik heb geenzins de bedoeling om een reactie af te dwingen maar antwoorden roepen vragen op. In mijn beleving zoals hier op een openbaar forum wat een zeer goede functie heeft is het stellen van vragen en het geven van antwoorden een wijze om voor een ieder zaken op tafel te krijgen die doorgaans niet zomaar op de werkvloer terecht komen.
Nieuwsgierigheid is in mijn ogen een goede eigenschap als we ervan leren

gr Willem

----------


## Juce

Hoi Kevin,

Als ik goed zie, is het dak niet volledig gesloten.
Is er dan niets voorzien als bescherming tegen de regen?

Mvg,

Bert

----------


## Wouter Verlinden

België
Werchter
Achter De Kerk

...

Lijken ze momenteel (15-05-2009) iets te bouwen wat zéér sterk op de renderings van 360.U2.com lijkt.... en in real-life toch wel overweldigend groot lijkt...

...

Is maar een tip voor de nieuwsgierigen....


Greetz,

W

----------


## kenx

Idd megagroot!

Foto's op aanvraag *edit MOD: vul je profiel maar in, kunnen mensen met je mailen*


Grtz

----------


## AH

Mischien hier even plaatsen, hebben we allemaal wat.

----------


## kenx

ImageShack® - Gallery

Zo, daar vind je foto's.

Mvg,

Kenny

----------


## Lala

Euh... Iets anders dan WOW kan hier niet op gezegd worden ben ik bang... 



WOW!

----------


## mvdmeulen

f*ck*ng h*ll wat een constructie
dat is inderdaad wat je zegt WOW

----------


## DJ-Jan

Lijkt op een aanval van een buitenaards monster...

Wow

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Jemig jongens, 

wat een gigantisch bouwwerk. Ziet er ongelooflijk vet uit!

Complimenten!

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> Euh... Iets anders dan WOW kan hier niet op gezegd worden ben ik bang... 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!



Nouja, ik heb gisteren al vanalles gezegd, maar dat zou hier niet door het viezewoordenfilter komen...  :Big Grin: 
Dit podium is dus werkelijk helemaal ziek! Gaat nergens over! Belachelijk! Huge!

Euh, WOW?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## laptop

Kan het nog groter? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 


WOW

----------


## Hairman

Da's een setje serieuze trussen, kun je wel stellen....
En die pennen moet je volgens mij met z'n tweeen erin raggen, 1 om de pen op z'n plek te houden en de ander met een serieus hamertje kloppen... :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: .
Ik ben wel benieuw naar het hijsmechanisme. Wat ik zo kan zien op de foto's (beetje inzoomen :Smile: ) is dat het hydraulisch werkt. Ik zie per portaal 4 cylinders zitten met boven en onder een frame. Op het onderste frame zie je een "doos", waarschijnlijk zit daar een hydrauliekpomp en een vooraadvatje in...
Aan het onderste frame hangen 2 polsdikke staalkabels die weer aan de bovenkant van de "spinnepoot"zitten.
Ik denk dat je het onderframe blokkeerd op het portaal, dan het bovenframe omhoog duwt(hydraulisch), bovenframe blokeren op het portaal, onderframe deblokkeren en omhoog trekken maar...
Dan begint de hele cyclus opnieuw.
Zo kun je dus per cyclus de slag van je cylinders omhoog komen (of omlaag natuurlijk), ik schat een meter of 2 per keer aan het poppetje te zien wat naast de cylinder staat :Smile: .
Al met al een behoorlijk stuk techniek wat hier achter zit!
Misschien kan Kevin het verder toelichten, ik zit hier tenslotte maar een theorie te bedenken..

Weest gegroet allen,

Hairman.

----------


## ronny

Blijven die lift torens ook staan tijdens de show of worden deze enkel en alleen maar gebruikt voor up en down :Embarrassment:  ?

----------


## ronny

Op een of andere manier, doet me het geheel wel denken aan de eiffeltoren :Big Grin:

----------


## RayM

Het ziet er indrukwekkend uit.
Maar dit gaat toch nergens meer over? Voor 3 muzikanten.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kenx

4: gitarist, bassist, drummer, zanger... :Embarrassment: 



grtz

----------


## RayM

Tuurlijk, hoe kon ik Bono vergeten..... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Watt Xtra

> Op een of andere manier, doet me het geheel wel denken aan de eiffeltoren



 
Mij aan Will Smith in de film Wild Wild West!! Die rare gast met zijn spin die even de wereld wil veroveren!!

Maar idd indrukwekkend om zo al te zien, laat staan straks volgehangen met techniek.

----------


## Juce

YouTube - StageCo Werchter "Building The Claw" U2 7-5 / 18-5

Via deze link vinden jullie nog meer foto's en beelden van the Claw.
Misschien wel leuk voor de mensen die te ver van Werchter wonen om zelf eens een kijkje te gaan nemen.

Bert

----------


## s142918

Misschien heb ik er overheen gelezen, maar zijn er van deze stage ook 3 uitvoeringen zodat er tegelijkertijd een opgebouwd, gebruikt en afgebroken kan worden? Het tour schema van U2 zal vast wel strak zijn, neem niet aan dat ze tussen shows gaan wachten totdat dit hele geval afgebroken en getransporteerd is. 

En zo ja: kunnen jullie ze niet even naast elkaar zetten dan? :P

----------


## kenx

Hoy,

Inderdaad er worden drie claws gemaakt, wegens anders veel te veel tijdsverspilling. Als er om de twee dagen ongeveer een optreden is van U2 zou dat zonder 3 uitvoeringen niet lukken...


Grtz

----------


## Nit-Wit

Ik ben benieuwd naar het volgende:
U2 doet ook de Adam ArenA aan he?
hoe kan dit set daar gebouwd worden? als je met een 43mtr JLG hoogwerker dichterbij dan 5m van de rand van het veld komt zijn ze al bang dat je een etage lager staat met je hoogwerker. Dus een kraan is geen serieuze optie.

Hoe groot is de punt last op de vloer van één zo'n poot. zelfde verhaal voor in de arena: niet bang om ineens in de parkeer garage te staan???


@crewpoint: op je vraag hoe er in dat dak gelopen zal worden: ik meen op wat foto's een soort van catwalk geïntegreerd in de truss gezien te hebben.

Bizare constructie. hoeveel trailers staal zijn dit???

----------


## kenx

als ik het goed heb tussen de 40 en de 50...

Grtz

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik ben vooral verbaasd dat dit nog rendabel te krijgen is, de kosten van de fabricage, transport, op en afbouw, verzekering en niet te vergeten de onderzoekskosten op iedere locatie moeten gigantisch zijn.

----------


## ronny

Dat zal ook wel merkbaar zijn aan het prijskaartje voor binnen te geraken op zo een nieuwe show...

Verder lijkt het me wel, dat als er onder de opbouw nog parkeergarages zijn dat ze deze wel moeten ondersteunen en dergelijke. Op zo een extra puntlast zijn deze zeker niet voorzien... .

maargoed das weer extra werk en extra materiaal en dus ook extra kosten...

----------


## Q-av

> meeste stadions waar dit geplaatst word zullen onderin zwaar extra gestut worden, zeker die met parking e.d. eronder.!



Gelukkig lezen jullie een heel topic door voordat je je vragen hier plempt

----------


## Robert H

> Blijven die lift torens ook staan tijdens de show of worden deze enkel en alleen maar gebruikt voor up en down ?



Was ook mijn eerste gedachte toen ik de beelden zag, ik had blijkbaar over een stukje uitleg heen gelezen:





> Voor de opbouw worden er 4 portieken geplaatst op de positie waar de poten overgaan in het maingrid (...) Maar na volledige plaatsing gaan deze 4 portieken terug weg, en staat alles op zijn 4 buitenste poten (...)



Volgens mij ziet het uiteindelijke resultaat er nog specataculairder uit dan hetgeen we tot nu toe hebben gezien. Enkel vier van die enorme poten met daarin een enorme bak licht en geluid. Volgens mij ziet zelfs de grootste leek dan wel dat het om een enorm geavanceerde constructie gaat!

----------


## jens

Als ik de gemiddelde prijs van een kaartje op een 80 euro schat, kom ik toch wel op een dikke 3 miljoen uit dat er binnenkomt.Doe dat keer een concertje of 45.... Voor een 150 miljoen is er een hoop mogelijk denk ik en dan heb ik het geeneens over de rest van alle inkomsten aan cdś, sponsoren, reclame, en noem de hele reut maar op aan alles wat er mee te maken heeft.

Voor de mensen die gaan...hier alvast een printje waar je je auto beter niet neer kan zetten  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## bdp

Mega constructie ben zaterdag even gaan kijken in Werchter, doet mijn idd denken aan het spin achtig gevaarte van wild wild west. Heb natuurlijk ook wat foto`s gemaakt deze zijn terug te vinden op http:\\foto.vanbuggenum.com

----------


## Robert H

> Mega constructie ben zaterdag even gaan kijken in Werchter, doet mijn idd denken aan het spin achtig gevaarte van wild wild west. Heb natuurlijk ook wat foto`s gemaakt deze zijn terug te vinden op http:\\foto.vanbuggenum.com



Apart dat ze er zelfs al een paar spotjes in hangen. Waarom zouden ze dat doen?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Apart dat ze er zelfs al een paar spotjes in hangen. Waarom zouden ze dat doen?



Om te kijken of de constructie sterk genoeg is? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## RayM

Lijkt zo op een raketlanceerinstallatie.

----------


## Robert H

Weten jullie overigens wel héél zeker dat dit het podium van U2 is?

Uit de krant van vandaag:

_De Belgische astronaut Frank De Winne is onderweg naar het internationale ruimtestation ISS. De raket met De Winne en twee collega's werd woensdag gelanceerd. De Winne (48) gaat voor de tweede keer de ruimte in. In 2002 bracht hij al anderhalve week door in het ISS._
_Hij wordt vergezeld door de Rus Roman Romanenko en de Canadees Robert Thirsk. De drie komen vrijdag aan bij het ruimtestation, waar zij een halfjaar zullen blijven._

Je zou toch bijna vermoeden dat bovenstaand tekstje iets met het bouwwerk in Werchter te maken heeft. Het is tenslotte een Belg... ;-)







> Lijkt zo op een raketlanceerinstallatie.



Toeval bestaat niet, je was me even voor!!!

----------


## Kilian

> Weten jullie overigens wel héél zeker dat dit het podium van U2 is?
> 
> Uit de krant van vandaag:
> 
> _De Belgische astronaut Frank De Winne is onderweg naar het internationale ruimtestation ISS. De raket met De Winne en twee collega's werd woensdag gelanceerd. De Winne (48) gaat voor de tweede keer de ruimte in. In 2002 bracht hij al anderhalve week door in het ISS._
> _Hij wordt vergezeld door de Rus Roman Romanenko en de Canadees Robert Thirsk. De drie komen vrijdag aan bij het ruimtestation, waar zij een halfjaar zullen blijven._
> 
> Je zou toch bijna vermoeden dat bovenstaand tekstje iets met het bouwwerk in Werchter te maken heeft. Het is tenslotte een Belg... ;-)
> 
> ...



Of ze schieten Bono naar de maan ,-)

----------


## Nit-Wit

> Apart dat ze er zelfs al een paar spotjes in hangen. Waarom zouden ze dat doen?



Om zeker te weten dat je op lokatie niet staat te klooien.
Doe regelmatig voor tours/grotere shows proefbouw, al vaak zat meegemaakt dat het in autocad perfect past...
Er gaat eigenlijk bij ons geen grote show de deur uit voor er een bepaalde vorm van proefbouw geweest is. tenzij het een standaard setup betreft.

----------


## ronny

ik ben daarstraks nog even gaan zien. Ik was in de buurt voor men werk en de laatste klant lag in rotselaar :Embarrassment: 

Spijtig genoeg was er niet veel meer te zien.  ze waren het geheel aan het afbouwen. Aleen de portieken stonden nog.

maar toch bleef het een gigantische onderneming. Voor de rest was het een trekker-oplegger bijeenkomst  :Big Grin: 

ook wel leuk om te zien hoe ze die laden trouwens.  Er kan verrassend veel op zo een oplegger!

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Staat er toevallig ook zo'n gevaarte in N. Korea?

Zonder grappen:
Gigantische constructie en uitermate leuk om te zien. 
Bedankt dat je dit met ons deelde!

----------


## MusicXtra

> Als ik de gemiddelde prijs van een kaartje op een 80 euro schat, kom ik toch wel op een dikke 3 miljoen uit dat er binnenkomt.Doe dat keer een concertje of 45.... Voor een 150 miljoen is er een hoop mogelijk denk ik en dan heb ik het geeneens over de rest van alle inkomsten aan cdś, sponsoren, reclame, en noem de hele reut maar op aan alles wat er mee te maken heeft.



Dat betekent ook dat je de kosten 45 keer voor je kiezen krijgt en daar ging het nou juist om :Big Grin: .

----------


## moderator

Jongens, dat geneuzel over kosten: als het niet uit kan, dan wordt het niet aangeboden!
Lijkt me een gezond economisch basis principe!

Indrukwekkende constructie. Hopelijk kan Kevin ergens in of na de tour wat meer ervaringen delen, ik lees het in ieder geval met veel plezier!

----------


## jens

> Dat betekent ook dat je de kosten 45 keer voor je kiezen krijgt en daar ging het nou juist om.



het ging over het bouwen van 3 van deze constructies ipv 1 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

om even verder te neuzelen  :Stick Out Tongue: 

al ben ik geen u2 fan...ik ben wel een u2 podium fan!

----------


## MusicXtra

> Jongens, dat geneuzel over kosten: als het niet uit kan, dan wordt het niet aangeboden!
> Lijkt me een gezond economisch basis principe!
> 
> Indrukwekkende constructie. Hopelijk kan Kevin ergens in of na de tour wat meer ervaringen delen, ik lees het in ieder geval met veel plezier!



En daar verbaas ik me dus over, in deze discussie mag dat onderwerp toch wel aangesneden worden?

----------


## moderator

Zolang je geen inhoudelijke reactie vraagt over de kostentechnische kant zou je er wel over kunnen discussieren.
Wanneer be beperkingen in deze niet snapt leg ik je
dat graag een keer uit.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Zolang je geen inhoudelijke reactie vraagt over de kostentechnische kant zou je er wel over kunnen discussieren.
> Wanneer be beperkingen in deze niet snapt leg ik je
> dat graag een keer uit.



Ik ben niet geïnteresseerd in exacte bedragen zolang het niet over mijn eigen portemonnee gaat :Big Grin: .
Punt is gewoon dat er 45 trekker/opleggers nodig zijn om dit 'vrachtje ijzer' te verplaatsen, dus ook zoveel chauffeurs. Ter plaatse moet zwaar materieel ingehuurd worden, beetje kraan kost al snel enkele honderden euro's per uur. Er zijn erg veel mensen erg veel uren bezig met het opbouwen en afbreken bij ieder concert.
Daarnaast moet er tevoren uitgezocht worden welke maatregelen er genomen moeten worden in verband met de bodem belasting, iets dat je ook niet door een stagiare laat doen.
En zo kan ik nog wel even doorgaan, veel van deze kosten zijn extra kosten vergeleken bij concerten waarbij niet zo'n extreme constructie wordt gebruikt.
Tuurlijk is er over de haalbaarheid nagedacht en zal het allemaal best haalbaar zijn maar dat neemt niet weg dat ik me daarover verbaas. Zeker in deze economisch toch wat mindere tijden.

----------


## moderator

En in welk deel van die verbazing zie je dan een discussieonderwerp?

----------


## jeroenw

Ik weet het, ik ga het over het bedrag hebben  :Smile: 
Ik vind het podium er tof uitzien, maar ik zou graag de helft minder zien. Sowieso ben ik wel voor de kleine concerten, en 80 euri is een boel geld. Daar kun je heel vaak van naar 013  :Big Grin: 
Het lijkt de laatste jaren wel een beetje zo dat je podium belangrijker is dan je muziek... maar das denk ik mijn meding maar...

----------


## Gast1401081

sja... als U2 er veel geld aan wilde verdienen waren ze wel met 2 DAP-kastjes en een Behringer 6kanaals menger uitgerukt... 5.000.000 per avond omzetten, en er maar 300 euro voor investeren... sjeemig wat een gelul./..

----------


## mustang1

Er bestaat ook nog zoiets als uitdaging. Laat ze maar bouwen, voorziet een heleboel mensen van werk en nog eens een heleboel mensen kunnen van al dat werk ook nog eens genieten en zeggen dat ze nog nooit zoiets gezien hebben. Daar doen ze het misschien wel voor...

----------


## kenx

Kan iemand mij vertellen of U2 deze tour een vaste licht-geluidsfirma heeft, of dat het afhankelijk is van het land waar ze spelen?

----------


## RayM

> 80 euri is een boel geld. Daar kun je heel vaak van naar 013



Dat valt tegenwoordig ook wel mee. Met een beetje mazzel 4 keer.





> Het lijkt de laatste jaren wel een beetje zo dat je podium belangrijker is dan je muziek... maar das denk ik mijn meding maar...



Daar ben ik het wel mee eens. Maar er is een markt voor en uiteindelijk gaat het om de euro's.

----------


## Joepkee

Kwam nog geen foto's tegen die ter plekke gemaakt waren, zoiets moet het worden dus? :EEK!:

----------


## DJ Dino

Zo stond het er inderdaad bij in Barcelona. Erg indrukwekkend omdat gevaarte dan te zien staan.

Ik had ook nog wat fototjes:









Helaas gaf ons kaartje geen toegang tot de lagere verdiepingen  :Frown:

----------


## e-sonic

De eerste keer dat ik een line-array in de vorm van een giftand zie.

Veel kijk en luister plezier,

jurjen

----------


## salsa

Het lijkt wel of daar de K1 van L'acoustics hangt als LA.

Ziet er wel tof uit, zal 's avonds wel mooi in het licht staan!

Dave

----------


## michi1989

Logistiek.nl - U2 bezorgt Arena logistieke kopzorgen

dit is ook wel leuk:P

----------


## Funmaker

nog 2 leuke linkjes:
U2 360 Tour: Stage Design, Lighting Design for U2 360 Tour 
en
U2 On Tour
have fun  :Wink:

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Deze filmpjes kon ik jullie toch niet onthouden.

YouTube - U2 Paris 2009-07-11 Beautiful Day

YouTube - U2 Paris 2009-07-11 With Or Without You

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSWUA-bKH08&NR=1

Maar wat voor 'n diameter zal die spiegelbol boven in de mast wel niet hebben?
Groeten Jasper

----------


## ralph van dijk

Wat een podium!! en Show!! ik kijk echt mijn ogen uit, hier is wel een knap staaltje planning en organisatie voor nodig.

Weet iemand ook welk pa hier is gebruikt? ik weet dat deze vraag op dit forum niet gesteld kan worden maar in het live forum kon ik deze vraag ook niet stellen volgends Mod. 
Ik ben erg benieuwd, het lijkt idd op het nieuwe K1 line aray van L-aucoustics.

----------


## @lex

> Jongens, dat geneuzel over kosten: als het niet uit kan, dan wordt het niet aangeboden!
> Lijkt me een gezond economisch basis principe!



Dat is niet waar. Vraag Rieu maar, die heeft al meerdere malen even grote en grotere rigs/decors meegenomen en heeft al vele malen op (over?) het randje gelopen van surseance/faillisement.

Ik denk dat geneuzel over kosten een heel zinvol aspect van dit forum kan zijn. Zeker voor wie de meer bedrijfsmatige aspecten van live/touring interessant vindt.

@lex

----------


## sandur

> Wat een podium!! en Show!! ik kijk echt mijn ogen uit, hier is wel een knap staaltje planning en organisatie voor nodig.
> 
> Weet iemand ook welk pa hier is gebruikt? ik weet dat deze vraag op dit forum niet gesteld kan worden maar in het live forum kon ik deze vraag ook niet stellen volgends Mod. 
> Ik ben erg benieuwd, het lijkt idd op het nieuwe K1 line aray van L-aucoustics.



Ik dacht in eerste instantie ook K1, maar volgens Dave Rat:
There are 3 PA hangs, 2 hangs of Clair full range boxes inside and a hang of Clair subs to the outsides.

----------


## ralph van dijk

volgends mij is het ook inderdaad geen L-acoustics, aangezien dat ze op de website van L-acoustics er ook niets over schrijven, wat ze wel zouden doen denk ik met zo'n giga tour.
Op internet ook al zitten spitten maar helaas.

----------


## jurjen_barel

U2 2009 Tour Crew 360

Alstu... Even scrollen, dan krijg je in het lijstje te zien welke PA werd/wordt gebruikt.
(1 minuutje googlen na de hint van Clair Brothers, gek genoeg niets op de website van de fabrikant)

----------


## ralph van dijk

Bedankt heb idd, het een en ander gevonden. ik dacht dat het een productie bedrijf was maar zie nu dat het ook een merk is, nog nooit van gehoord maar wel goed te zien dat het niet altijd de bekende merken zijn.

----------


## moderator

Ff iets meer lezen dan, zijn beslist geen kleine jongens en wel grote pioniers in arena PA's en dan bedoel ik echte arena's niet die doperwt in 020

----------


## Cake Music NL

Er hing om precies te zijn in Arena :

Front en back waren gelijk : (veld & achter )
2 x dubbele hang van 12 fullrange en sub array Clair
(dus 2 x 12 links en 2 x 12 rechts = 48fullrange en 48 sub)

Sides waren enkele hangs van 16 per kant : ( lange kant )
16 full range en 16 sub per hang x 2 = 32 fullrange en 32 sub

maakt in totaal :
96 + 64 = 160 fly fullrange clair array
96 + 64 = 160 fly Sub clair array

Daarnaast had Clair ook nog 4 Delay arrays boven hun FOH positie in het dak getrokken, met kleinere Clair Arrays.

FOH mix was DiGiCo SD7
MON mix voor de band was DiGiCo SD7
MON mix voor Bono was DiGiCo SD7
MON mix voor Gastbandjes is de Digidesign Profile


Ach ja, Clair is wel een leuk bedrijfje hoor Ralph, kijk eens bij hun referenties, zij zijn misschien wel het grootste produktie/verhuur schuurtje ter wereld.
En veel van hun uitvindingen doen ze qua speakers i.s.m. JBL, zo is ooit ook de VRX geboren.  Daarnaast maken ze ook snoeiharde monitors waar je van kan houden of niet, in Nederland heeft b.v. RR Showequipment een aantal in de verhuur.

----------


## oversound

Mooi geintje nu in Dublin bezig rondom u2.

Hopen dat ze het redden :Embarrassment: 





> De tournee van U2 loopt mogelijk vertraging op doordat demonstranten in Dublin voor vertraging in het transport van het podium zorgen. Zo hebben dinsdagochtend meer dan vijftig vrachtwagens een veerboot naar Groot-Brittannië gemist die ze wel hadden moeten halen. De actievoerders klagen over geluidsoverlast.
> 
> De demonstranten uit Dublin zeggen met hun actie niet U2, maar de gemeente Dublin en de Gaelic Athletic Association te willen raken. In het hoofdkwartier van de laatste, het Croke Park stadion, heeft U2 er net drie concerten opzitten. De demonstranten, omwonenden van Croke Park, zijn het er niet mee eens dat de gemeente en de Gaelic Athletic Association U2 toestemming heeft gegeven om het podium voor de concerten aan één stuk door af te breken.
> 
> Dit werk zou 44 uur duren, maar in de praktijk betekent dit dat het gebied een week lang 's nachts te kampen heeft met geluidsoverlast. U2 gaf vrijdag, zaterdag en maandag shows in de Ierse hoofdstad, waar de band in 1976 onder de naam Feedback van zich deed spreken.
> 
> U2 wil volgens een woordvoerder van de tourorganisatie niet riskeren dat actievoerders mogelijk onder de vrachtwagens terechtkomen, waardoor vertraging in het transport is ontstaan. Wat voor gevolgen dit voor de tournee van U2 heeft, is nog onduidelijk, zegt de organisatie van de tournee.
> 
> Zo is nog niet helder of de verloren gegane uurtjes weer ingehaald kunnen worden, maar is ook nog onzeker of de vrachtwagens wel op latere veerboten kunnen worden ingepast. "Het heeft hoe dan ook invloed op het tourschema." Veel speling lijkt er niet te zitten in het schema: vrijdag moet de band alweer optreden in het Zweedse Göteborg.
> ...

----------


## ralph van dijk

het is zeker een groot bedrijf, anders kun je natuurlijk ook niet zo'n grote en complexe productie tour van U2 doen. 

Ik vind het wel een opvallende ophanging van de arays de rij subs begrijp ik wel, maar dat de 2 mid,high aray's zo dicht naast elkaar hangen, maar ongetwijfeld dat ze daar echt wel goed over nagedacht hebben haha..

Bedankt voor de info.

----------


## MusicXtra

> het is zeker een groot bedrijf, anders kun je natuurlijk ook niet zo'n grote en complexe productie tour van U2 doen. 
> 
> Ik vind het wel een opvallende ophanging van de arays de rij subs begrijp ik wel, maar dat de 2 mid,high aray's zo dicht naast elkaar hangen, maar ongetwijfeld dat ze daar echt wel goed over nagedacht hebben haha..
> 
> Bedankt voor de info.



Zo te zien hangen de array's iets uit elkaar gedraaid waardoor de spreiding optimaal is, zal ook heus erg goed over nagedacht zijn.

----------


## Cake Music NL

Beste Ralph & Music Xtra,

Voor er hier verder wordt geoordeeld over arrays die te dicht naast elkaar hangen..... Lees even een paar artikels van Dave Rat op zijn blog, of in diverse andere topics op deze site.

Dave heeft een eigen denkwijze van bandjes versterken, 2 arrays naast elkaar, op de ene de vocals , en de band verdeeld over beide.

dit schreef Dave over de U2 tour, Hij vond het leuk dat U2 ook "zijn" idee had gebruikt.....


_U2 is doing a stadium tour in the round. Check out that PA, notice anything? There are 3 PA hangs, 2 hangs of Clair full range boxes inside and a hang of Clair subs to the outsides._
_Well alright, U2 is touring with a double hung PA, how cool is that! Well actually that would be four double hung PA's. My good friends MC and Paddy who are out with Snow Patrol were kind enough to give me the low down. And yes, it is truly being run the same way as we did on the Peppers with the vocals in one system and the instruments divided between the two systems. That rules, the largest tour in the world right now has a double hung PA! And the desire to shout "see, I am not crazy after all!" while running around doing a naked victory dance is very tempting._

Vandaar dus 2 naast elkaar.

In de Amsterdam Arena , hadden ze dit trouwens alleen richting veld en achterkant gedaan( 2 x een dual 12hang) , de zijkanten hadden alleen een stereo array ( 2 x een single 16hang )

----------


## Nit-Wit

Wat ziet dat scherm er lelijk en slecht afgeregeld uit. als ze zo de tour er mee doen..  :EEK!: 

mare, ontopic: hoe is dat in de arena gegaan met de benodigde kranen? een 47m hoogwerker kan net, maar dan moet je ook niet te dicht bij de rand komen, dicht bij iets anders zwaars komen etc etc.

----------


## LJmalcolm

> Wat ziet dat scherm er lelijk en slecht afgeregeld uit. als ze zo de tour er mee doen..



Mischien was dit tijdens het afregelen?! :Cool:

----------


## jakkes72

Een leuk filmpje:
nuvideo.nl/muziek - U2 - I&rsquo;ll Go Crazy If I Don&rsquo;t go Crazy Tonight

----------


## SPS

Het gescheiden gebruik van luidsprekers voor verschillende bronnen is niet nieuw.
Bij musicals -weet ik toevallig- worden ook wel eens aparte luidsprekers / kanalen gebruikt voor bijv. duetten.
Daardoor "mengen" de stemmen uitsluitend acoustisch NA de speakers en niet electronisch VOOR de speakers.
Ben van plan dat zelf ook eens toe te passen. Kost wel wat meer natuurlijk. Alles dubbel.....

Paul

----------


## ralph van dijk

als het scherm naar beneden gaat zijn de kieren nog veel groter!!  :Wink:  in het donker zie je hier niks meer van.

Als je de verschillende filmpjes kijkt ziet het er wel strak uit, ook de video beelden.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Het gescheiden gebruik van luidsprekers voor verschillende bronnen is niet nieuw.
> Bij musicals -weet ik toevallig- worden ook wel eens aparte luidsprekers / kanalen gebruikt voor bijv. duetten.
> Daardoor "mengen" de stemmen uitsluitend acoustisch NA de speakers en niet electronisch VOOR de speakers.
> Ben van plan dat zelf ook eens toe te passen. Kost wel wat meer natuurlijk. Alles dubbel.....
> 
> Paul



Onder andere om die reden zit er op veel mengpanelen een center cluster uitgang :Wink: 
Je hoeft niet alles dubbel te hebben, alleen versterkers en topkasten.
Zelf doe ik het nooit op die manier, stuur wel altijd de subs apart aan, alleen kick, bas, floortom en keyboard komen zo op de subs terecht, wordt de mix een stuk rustiger van. en als ik iets meer laag wil schuif ik het sub gewoon iets verder open.

----------


## showband

<opa vertelt mode aan>
begin jaren tachtig toen we nog een k*tbandje waren die in k*t-podia speelden met nog k*ttere brakke geluidsinstallaties.
Hingen we vaak onze 12 inch zanginstallatie bij de zaalPA om da zang beter verstaanbaar te krijgen.

_mind you de meeste zaal pa´s waren een of twee 15 inch "fane handboek" hoorns van een kuub voor het "laag" plus een stel kisten met een bonte verzameling 12-10-6 inch speakers wat bullits en alles wat uit een radio gesloopt kon worden. vaak passief gescheiden op alles tussen de 200 en 600 watt. Voor zalen van soms 400 man groot_.  :Cool: 
</opa vertelt mode uit>

Niets mis met losse setups voor losse instrumenten. bandjes deden dat al zolang er electrische versterking bestaat. Vroeger heette dat backline. In de kern is dat een zeer efficiente methode. Mits goed toegepast. Het kan natuurlijk uit de hand lopen. (toevallig de "wall of sound" post gelezen iemand?  :Big Grin:  ) Maar goed zolang er een digitale top-of-the-bill mengtafel met technicus beschikbaar is voor alleen de in-ear van de leadzanger. hoef je niet lang na te denken of je er niet even een banaantje meer of minder bij laat hangen... de designers hoeven niet zelf te sjouwen.  :Wink:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Cake Music NL

Zullen we een apart topic starten over gescheiden uitversterking in je P.A. setup ?  van Dave Rat met dual LA array's, tot Bose lantaarnpalen, tot de 12"s uit de oude doos van die K*T band ? Gaan we hier weer verder over de U2 tour?  :-)    Kunnen we ook weer de discussie over Dave Rat zijn ideeen uit het stof halen.

----------


## Cake Music NL

Clair  Backstage Pass: U2 360°  artikel van Clair zelf over de samenstelling van de geluidsset.

----------


## daanos

Ik was er ook bij als locale crew. Het was echt een massale productie alles was groot en gewoon goed op het geluid na maar je kan een galm bak ook niet omtoveren tot een opname studio. En de ik lost een paar stukjes met vragen met _Zijn er wel voldoende locaties die een bodemdruk van zo'n 30 tot 70 ton per vierkante meter aankunnen?_ in de arena zijn er bepaalde wegen onder het gras waar het steveriger is waar dus de hijskranen over kunnen. en veder waren extra versteviging aangebracht. hieronder me foto's heb er maar een paar was namelijk te druk met werken 




*vanaf miden het podium waar eerst die toren in zat


*het led scherm uitgeschoven

GR Daan Lindeman

----------


## deurklink

http://www.malighting.com/U2_Gelsenkirchen.html

FOH... afd licht..

----------

